# Looking for a greater egyptian jerboa



## Kylevon (Jun 3, 2009)

I live in the states and realize the shipping costs would be pretty high. Im not sure if they are illegal in California like most things are including skunks which are native to this state lol. Please post if you breed them or have info on a breeder that would be willing to sell.


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

i can get you some, how much are you willing to pay?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

its not hard to get them..

getting them from the UK to the USA however, might be harder..

to the OP, i would suggest looking for exotic mammal sellers in the USA, where getting them transported to you might be easier!

N


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

I see, l have been beated to it, but my thoughts exactly - nice offer, but have you weighed all your costs into your initial question, or has the fact that the OP is from the States been missed?


----------

